# Operatoren überladen wie in C++



## plastickarma (8. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzer Zeit mit Java und mir ist aufgefallen, dass man Operatoren nicht wie in C++ überladen kann. Ich finde es sehr komfortabel Operatoren zu überladen. Wisst ihr Gründe warum Java (noch) keine Operatorenüberladung unterstützt?

Danke für eure Antworten,
Benni


----------



## foobar (8. Okt 2004)

> Wisst ihr
> Gründe warum Java (noch) keine Operatorenüberladung unterstützt?


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es diese Möglichkeit in Zukunft geben wird.


----------



## Beni (8. Okt 2004)

Naja, es gibt auch Gründe die gegen überladene Operatoren sprechen:
Es wird sehr schnell kryptisch, vorallem wenn gewisse Programmierer ohne viel zu denken Operatoren überladen.
Es ist nicht immer ganz klar, welcher Operator jetzt was macht.

Und Java sollte ja auch eine Vereinfachung des c-Syntax werden, also hat man da wohl "überflüssiges" vergeschnitten.


----------



## thE_29 (11. Okt 2004)

und da ich ja c/c++ auch kann, kann ich euch sagen das operatoren eine nervige sache ist!!

das ganze mit refernzen und wann wird es links vom operator genommen und wann rechts!

das war auch ein grund von den java entwicklern warum es nicht gemacht wurde, der einzige operator in java, is ja der +/= operator bei string und das ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein append und new stringbuffer


----------

